# Prostatakrebs > Active Surveillance >  Aktive Überwachung......eventuell

## Pete60

Einen wunderschönen Guten Tag,
seit dieser Woche 21.3 glaube ich Peter(1960) im falschen Film zu sein.
Kurz zu meiner Historie:

03/15 Allgemeine Vorsorgeuntersuchung, alles Top, aber PSA 3,5
10/15 PSA 2,6
02/16 PSA 4,6 - Biopsie empfohlen
02/16 Biopsie, 6 x 2 Proben
03/16 Befundbesprechung, Probe 2 (Mitte rechts) positiv:

Duktales Adenokarzinom der Prostata.
G2, Gleason 3+3, pT1c, L0, V0, Pn0 (10% der Gesamtschnittfläche infiltriert)
Fibroadenomatöse Prostatahyperplasie
Basalzellhyperplasie

Bei der mikroskopischen Beschreibung von Probe zwei ist noch "Das Areal ist 1mm groß" vermerkt.

Andere Proben: Fibroadenomatöse Prostatahyperplasie und milde chronische unspezifische prostatitis.

Wie gehts weiter:

04/16 Termin für MR am 5.4
Urologe erwähnte unter anderem, nehme an je nach Ergebnis des MR, aktive Überwachung.

Ich warte mal das Ergebnis des MR ab, update folgt.

Grüße

Peter

----------


## Georg_

Aktive Überwachung ist durchaus eine Option. Wenn Du den Tumor in der Prostata aber gerne loswerden willst, würde ich eine fokale Cyberknife Bestrahlung empfehlen. Diese hat vergleichsweise sehr wenig Nebenwirkungen und bestrahlt nur einen sehr engen Bereich.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Peter,
für eine Entscheidung hast du Zeit. Mehrere Optionen kommen für dich in Frage: AS , (beinhaltet in bestimmten Zeitintervallen Rebiopsien und festgelegte Exit-Punkte ), OP , Bestrahlung .
Was ist zu tun: 1. Informiere dich möglichst genau über die Erkrankung und die Optionen.z.Bsp.hier:   http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf
 2. Durch das MRT erhälst du weitere Informationen zum Staging.
3. Wie ist der PSA-Verlauf ( Historie bekannt? )
 4. Finde kompetente Ärzte deines Vertrauens, diese können auch weit entfernt ihren Arbeitsplatz haben.
4. Entscheidung auf guter Datengrundlage.
Viel Glück
Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Georg,

wo in Österreich befindet sich denn ein Cyberknife-Zentrum und welche Krankenkasse übernimmt die Behandlung für Peter. Die Idee ist aber nicht schlecht, wenn die finanziellen und örtlichen Hindernisse überwunden sind. Mit 56 Jahren wäre mir das Risiko des Abwartens auf jeden Fall zu hoch.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Peter,

da hast du dir aber eine seltene Spezi von PCa eingehandelt. Das duktales PCa beschert dir PSA was du für die Verlaufskontrolle für AS gar nicht gebrauchen kannst.
Leider ist das nicht alles, das duktale PCa metastasiert gerne früh und Blase & Urethra ist gerne betroffen.

Vielleicht ist der Vorschlag von Georg richtig gut. Heribert geht ja in gleicher Richtung.

Ehe ich eine sehr aufwändige Diagnostik im Zeitablauf zu bewirtschaften hätte, würde ich einen frühen Termin zur Therapie dir anraten.

Das hört sich jetzt zuerst einmal so an, als ob man mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt.
Je mehr du dich aber mit dem duktalen PCa beschäftigt und die Hyperplasie und die Prostatitis miteinfließen läßt und auf weitere Nebenwirkungen wartest, schließe ich mich @Georg @Heribert an.

Wenn ich mir das PCa aussuchen könnte würde ich mir das azinäre PCa wünschen, auf dem PSA wäre dann wenigstens Verlass.

weiteres nachfolgend, achte auf die Fragezeichen.

http://link.springer.com/article/10....-1968-6#page-4

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

_Ich wurde bei meiner Antwort auf Peters Bericht länger unterbrochen.
Dennoch stelle ich nach dem zwischenzeitlich Geschriebenen meinen Text
unverändert ein:_


Lieber Peter

Erstmal willkommen in unserer Runde und Glückwunsch für
die sehr frühe Erkennung deines wenig aggressiven kleinen
Tumors in der Prostata, zumindest soweit es das Biopsie-Ergebnis
erkennen lässt. Gleason-Score (GS) 3+3 ist die niedrigste aller
Aggressivitätsstufen nach Gleason, die oft mit einem sehr
langsamen Wachstum verbunden ist.
Dass dein Urologe mal die aktive Überwachung in den Raum
gestellt hat, ist durchaus vernünftig, aber natürlich noch an
die Ergebnisse der bildgebenden Untersuchung per MRT gebunden. 
Therapievorschläge sind ohne die Bilder verfrüht.


Jeder Versuch, aus deinem bisherigen PSA-Verlauf mehr zu lernen über 
das Wachstum des Tumörchens ist leider nicht möglich, da auch eine
Prostataentzündung vorliegt, die ebenfalls PSA produziert, mal mehr, 
mal weniger, und darüberhinaus die Prostatahyperplasie, eine im Grunde
harmlose (benigne) Prostatavergrösserung (BPH) die aber auch zum PSA beiträgt.

Lass uns hören wie es weitergehe, und Grüsse vom Rhein ins ferne Wien
(Die Donau fliesst auch hier vorbei, nicht weit nördlich des Bodensees).


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Pete60

> Hallo Peter,
> 
> da hast du dir aber eine seltene Spezi von PCa eingehandelt. Das duktales PCa beschert dir PSA was du für die Verlaufskontrolle für AS gar nicht gebrauchen kannst.
> Leider ist das nicht alles, das duktale PCa metastasiert gerne früh und Blase & Urethra ist gerne betroffen.
> 
> http://link.springer.com/article/10....-1968-6#page-4
> 
> Gruss
> Hans-J.


Na toll, das auch noch :-(
Vom Gefühl her wird AS für mich nun keine Option sein, ich werde zusehen dieses "Zeug" so rasch wie möglich los zu werden.

Danke für den Link.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Peter,
vielleicht macht es hier Sinn einen 2. Pathologen hinzuzuziehen um das duktale PC verifizieren zu lassen.
Hatte das "duktale" überlesen - sollte sich das bestätigen ist AS keine Option für dich. 
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Pete60

> Lieber Peter
> 
> Erstmal willkommen in unserer Runde und Glückwunsch für
> die sehr frühe Erkennung deines wenig aggressiven kleinen
> Tumors in der Prostata, zumindest soweit es das Biopsie-Ergebnis
> erkennen lässt. Gleason-Score (GS) 3+3 ist die niedrigste aller
> Aggressivitätsstufen nach Gleason, die oft mit einem sehr
> langsamen Wachstum verbunden ist.
> 
> Konrad


Hallo Konrad,

danke für die Glückwünsche.
Was mir aber "Kopfschmerzen" bereitet ist der Zusatz *duktales* Adenokarzinom.
Ab 5.4 (MR) und anschließenden Termin beim Uro weiß ich wieder mehr, ich halte Euch am Laufenden.

LG
Peter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Peter,

der von Hans-J. verlinkte Artikel stammt aus dem Jahr 2009, aber den Dr. Brock gibt es immer noch als Oberarzt an der Urologischen Klinik des Marienhospitals in Herne, siehe *hier*. Versuche doch mal, mit ihm Kontakt aufzunehmen und ihn zu fragen, wie er Deinen Fall beurteilt, vielleicht reagiert er ja. Zwischen einer ausgedehnten Prostatozystektomie und einer Active-Surveillance-Strategie ist ein sehr großer Unterschied! Wie, wenn erstere gar nicht erforderlich ist?

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Uh, ja, lieber Peter
da bin ich wohl ins gleiche Fettnäpfchen getreten wie dein Urologe auch.

Hans hat aufmerksamer gelesen und den richtigen Link eingestellt
zum _duktalen_ Adenokarzinom.
Dieser Spur solltest Du, zumindest als Zweitmeinung, folgen
(Nachtrag: wozu Ralf mittlerweile einen konkreten Vorschlag gemacht hat).

Zum PSA-Verlauf kann man nun erst recht nicht mehr plausible
Aussagen machen.

Immerhin scheinst Du dieses seltene Ding in einem frühen Stadium
gefunden zu haben. Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich diesen exotischen
Befund von einem zweiten Pathologen bestätigen zu lassen?


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Ralf



> der von Hans-J. verlinkte Artikel stammt aus dem Jahr 2009, aber den Dr. Brock gibt es immer noch als Oberarzt an der Urologischen Klinik des Marienhospitals in Herne, siehe *hier*.


Dieser Artikel vom *Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg*, siehe dort unter "*Duktales Adenokarzinom der Prostata"* aktualisiert am 25.08.2012, bestätigt diese Aussage, was übrigens auch so im Urologie-Lehrbuch steht.

Bevor die Pferde scheu gemacht werden, würde ich zunächst eine pathologische Zweitmeinung für die Biopsate einholen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Peter,

wenn du noch mehr Literaturhinweise möchtest, dann nachfolgend. Einige sehr renomierte wirst du auch wiederfinden.

Literatur
1.
Bostwick DG, Kindrachuk RW, Rouse RV (1985) Prostatic adenocarcinoma with
endometrioid features. Clinical, pathologic and ultrastructural findings. Am J Surg Pathol
9: 595609

2.
Brinker DA, Potter SR, Epstein JI (1999) Ductal adenocarcinoma of the prostate
diagnosed on needle biopsy: correlation with clinical and radical prostatectomy findings
and progression. Am J Surg Pathol 23: 14711479
3.
Christensen WN, Steinberg G, Walsh PC et al (1991) Prostatic duct adenocarcinoma.
Findings at radical prostatectomy. Cancer 67: 21182124
4.
Eade TN, Al-Saleem T, Horwitz EM et al (2007) Role of radiotherapy in ductal
(endometrioid) carcinoma of the prostate. Cancer 109: 20112015
5.
Epstein JI, Allsbrook WC Jr, Amin MB et al (2006) Update on the gleason grading
system for prostate cancer: results of an international consensus conference of urologic
pathologists. Adv Anat Pathol 13: 5759
6.
Gong Y, Caraway N, Stewart J et al (2006) Metastatic ductal adenocarcinoma of the
prostate: cytologic features and clinical findings. Am J Clin Pathol 126: 302309
7.
Leibovici D, Kamat AM, Pettaway CA et al (2005) Cystoprostatectomy for effective
palliation of symptomatic bladder invasion by prostate cancer. J Urol 174: 21862190
8.
Mazzucchelli R, Lopez-Beltran A, Cheng L et al (2008) Rare and unusual histological
variants of prostatic carcinoma: clinical significance. BJU Int 102:13691374
9.
Melicow MM, Pachter MR (1967) Endometrial carcinoma of proxtatic utricle (uterus
masculinus). Cancer 20: 17151722
10.
Orihuela E, Green JM (2007) Ductal prostate cancer: Contemporary management and
outcomes. Urol Oncol 25: 5355
11.
Ro JY, Ayala AG, Wishnow KI et al (1988) Prostatic duct adenocarcinoma with
endometrioid features: immunohistochemical and electron microscopic study. Sem Diagn
Pathol 5: 301311
12.
Tu WH, Jensen K, Freiha F et al (2008) A case of prostatic adenocarcinoma recurrence
presenting as ductal carcinoma of the prostate. Nat Clin Pract 5: 5558
13.
Zaloudek C, Williams JW, Kempson RL (1976) Endometrial adenocarcinoma of the
prostate: a distinctive tumor of probable prostatic ductal

Hans-J.

----------


## Pete60

> Bevor die Pferde scheu gemacht werden, würde ich zunächst eine pathologische Zweitmeinung für die Biopsate einholen.
> 
> Gruß Heribert


Hallo Heribert,
danke für den Tipp, auf Grund der Seltenheit dieses PC werde ich eine Zweitmeinung für die Biopsate einholen. Danke für den Link.
Grüße
Peter

----------


## Pete60

Hier wäre der histologische Befund, nur der Text, keine Namen usw.

www.47110815.at/histo

----------

